# Free Brandon Vera Sig



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a free Brandon Vera sig I just finished. I'll personalize it for the member that claims it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, that's nice Toezup. Good job. I'd take it off your hands but I won't be cheering for him in the next fight lol. 

Good job though. :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks D.P. hahaha I hear you man.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks tight ToeZup, very nice work man!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Great work :thumb02: .


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen you know I appreciate that a lot. :thumb02:


----------

